
Ask HN: Cms recommendations for typical small-scale websites? - sirwitti
I&#x27;m not content with the cms options I know &#x2F; have worked with (Drupal7+8, Wordpress, Jekyll, Grav,...) and am thinking about starting yet another open-source cms. But maybe I&#x27;m simply not aware of good options, so here&#x27;s what I think a good cms should offer:<p>- Open-source license<p>- Widely used programming language<p>- Good&#x2F;reasonable code quality (rules out wordpress)<p>- Reasonably lightweight (rules out drupal8)<p>- Custom content-types &#x2F; page-types &#x2F; entities without 3rd party libraries<p>- A backend with amazing UX usable for non-tech staff<p>- Customizable backend users + roles&#x2F;permissions<p>- Well documented and thought-through extension architecture<p>- An api for form creation + handling<p>- Image handling: Configurable image styles&#x2F;sizes and responsive images<p>- Multi-language support built-in<p>- Export + import of configuration&#x2F;settings to files and store them in git<p>- Export + import of all content to files<p>- Server-side rendering if javascript-based<p>- Good performance with reasonable development effort<p>- Fast development cycles<p>- Flexible enough (with custom extensions) for 99% of small-scale websites<p>- Great security at every level (no dangerous file permissions needed,...)<p>To me this reads like a wishlist for a cms which gets out of everyone&#x27;s way. But having worked profesionally for more than 10 years I have not come across anything that comes even close.<p>Am I missing some amazing cms&#x27;s?<p>update: text formatting
======
pwason
[https://processwire.com/](https://processwire.com/)

